# Beauty Plum Marked Dressing



## Tsunami Rose (Aug 4, 2009)

Alright ladies! Here are the ingredients:








Eyeshadows *all MAC*: Beauty Marked, Plum Dressing, Blanc Type, Pink Freeze. (Espresso pictured for eyebrows)

Also used: Flammable Paint, Bare Canvas Paint, black eyeliner, mascara, Plum Foolery blush um... anything else pictured.

Look were going for:







Step 1: Prime eye. Bare Canvas paint was applied by my finger and let to dry for about a minute.






Step 2: Flammable paint was applied using a synthetic bristle brush. Soley to the lid.






Step 3: Using whatever brush you wish, apply Pink Freeze to the inner quarter of the eye. Pack on if needed. Blend slightly upwards towards the brow bone.







Step 4: Pat Beauty Marked to the rest of the lid, dont go above the crease.







Step 5:  Diffuse the harsh line between both lid colors using a round crease brush and Plum Dressing. 






Step 6: Add Plum Dressing to the crease using a round crease brush. Not too high above, this will further the smokey-ness of any look. The trick is to just place it so that when you open your eyes the Plum Dressing surrounds just your lid. Bending is key.







Step 7: Add your highlight I used Blanc Type here. I love my new 1/2" Loew-Cornell Maxines Mop Brush. Prefectly blends the crease/highlight together (its like if the 239 and the 227 had a baby, this would be it. You want to blend ths out as much as possible. 






Steps 7- 1000000: Add Beauty Marked to the bottom lash line. Add black pencil to waterline, mascara to lashes, eyeliner to top lash line. Add foundation to face, powder to foundation, blush to cheeks and lipstick to lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














CC's welcome! Thanks so much for looking! 

Don't forget to check me out on youtube!




​


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 4, 2009)

Great tutorial!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Great tutorial!_

 
Thanks!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 4, 2009)

dayum finally....I have something to do with beauty marked


----------



## tepa1974 (Aug 4, 2009)

So pretty! Now I need Beauty Marked and Pink Freeze and I can finally use my Flammable Paint!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 4, 2009)

that came out so pretty!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 4, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 4, 2009)

what a great tutorial! beautiful, thanks for posting


----------



## kayluv (Aug 4, 2009)

Great tutorial....done very well.  The illustrations made it very clear to understand.  Thanks!


----------



## kariii (Aug 4, 2009)

great tutorial! you have such pretty eyes! thank you for this.


----------



## nunu (Aug 4, 2009)

Great tutorial!


----------



## mmitsjojo (Aug 4, 2009)

wonderful tutorial! looks gorgeous. I like the synthetic brush you used to apply the paint. Can I know what brand it is and/or where you purchased it? TIA


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmitsjojo* 

 
_wonderful tutorial! looks gorgeous. I like the synthetic brush you used to apply the paint. Can I know what brand it is and/or where you purchased it? TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
On the brush it says: 10 Royal Soft Grip SG170. I got it from Michaels. For like five bucks. Good deal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## t0nz (Aug 7, 2009)

ahhh! I like that tutorial! I have the same paint! it's soo pretty!


----------



## Frosting (Aug 10, 2009)

These are the sort of colors I normally wouldn't use, as a mostly neutral girl, but you made them look way more subtle and elegant than I would have expected and it turned out to be such a gorgeous, classy look. I love tutorials like this that inspire me to try colors outside of my comfort zone and teach me something new. Very helpful!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Frosting* 

 
_These are the sort of colors I normally wouldn't use, as a mostly neutral girl, but you made them look way more subtle and elegant than I would have expected and it turned out to be such a gorgeous, classy look. I love tutorials like this that inspire me to try colors outside of my comfort zone and teach me something new. Very helpful!_

 
Aw, thanks hun!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 11, 2009)

That, my dear, is a HOT look!!!!!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 13, 2009)

great tut! i will definitely try this out!!


----------



## mevish (Aug 13, 2009)

this was so helpful simple and clear thanks for sharing!!


----------



## User67 (Aug 13, 2009)

Gorgeous look! I have to try this!


----------



## cimelleh (Aug 24, 2009)

i love it, simple, thanks!


----------



## SpotlessMind (Sep 1, 2009)

That quad is gorg


----------



## Shining (Sep 1, 2009)

Great tutorial,looks lovely,hopefully will have to try my hand as you make it look simple enough for me : )


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_dayum finally....I have something to do with beauty marked_

 
no kidding!!

great tut, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 4, 2009)

Great look!!! Wonderful tut!!


----------



## earthtonez1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the colors!


----------

